
Show HN: Lisp interpreter with a 2D graphics API written in Rust and OpenGL - rastapasta42
https://github.com/rpasta42/skomakare
======
rastapasta42
LambdaOxide is the Lisp interpreter and Skomakare is the graphics interface
that supports drawing basic shapes, text and textures from LambdaOxide REPL.

LambdaOxide source code:
[https://github.com/rpasta42/LambdaOxide](https://github.com/rpasta42/LambdaOxide)

It's pretty basic and does not yet support tail-call optimization and macros.

